# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Halodrol-50..and then H-drol?

## ImACrazyJewDaddy

I know most of you know that the original Halodrol-50 that Gasp. marketed is no longer produced. Heres the thing, two different companies now are marketing H-drol. Same name for both companies. But i dont understand that one list :4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol 25mg 

and then the other list: (polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane) 

are these the exact same as the original Halodrol-50. Let alone, are they even the same active ingredient in the two newer "more improved" versions???

----------


## Growingpains

The new one isn't 17 alpha-alkalated so it is not hepatoxic (liver toxic). It will not be as effective IMO if at all. I bought 3 boxes cause I knew they were going to get banned!

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

I must be stupid then because I beleived that the 1st one was methylated. 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol 25mg 

yea...im stupid.

----------


## natvtec1.8

how many boxes you think it will take imo 10000 boxes

----------


## l2elapse

buy promganon 
********************44 bucks

----------


## gage26

I got a product from a buddy of mine and he wont say exactly where he got it but everything matches halodrol-50 now i now there was other ingriedents before the inquirey and after but what was that ingreadient and will this product he is trying to sale me have any affects as far as streangth and size? 

amount per serving

4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-,4-diene-3-17b-diol:25mg

(polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane

so I am no genuis just trying to find something that actually works.

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

gage26. Post some stats and age

----------


## Bryan2

They are the same thing BOTH are methylated

----------


## briancb1

You guys should read the washington post article that got Gaspari Nutrition busted for selling Halodrol.

polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane = Jibberish

It means absolutly nothing, so when people say it was a better first batch just smile and know they don't know what they are talking about. 

The reason he put that there was because his active ingredients are soooo close to Oral Turinabol that he would catch heat from producing it. The drug is looked down upon my the Olympic commity currently, they are still trying to take metals away from athletes from east Germany who used the drug to win metals 3 decades ago.

The promagnon I'm not familiar with.

----------


## MoneyAddyct

I'm wondering the same thing as ImACrazyJewDaddy. I've seen both products advertised as being the same as the original Halodrol-50 formula. One product is: 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-,4-diene-3-17b-diol and the other is listed as polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane. Which product is actually the one? Or are they both not?

----------


## MoneyAddyct

> The promagnon I'm not familiar with.


Supposedly it's similiar to Halodrol. There's also CEL's H-Drol which claims it's the exact formula as the original Halodrol for $29.00.

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

Im gonna have to go with Bryan2 on this one, since he knows pretty much everything in the world about these supps.

----------

